# Riverside Airshow- March 28, 2009



## evangilder (Mar 29, 2009)

Yesterday was another fun Riverside Airshow. They had some cancellations and some schedule shifts, but there were some real highlights. The F-18s cancelled, leaving their demo and legacy flight space open. The USAF Reserve F-16s made quite a show that had everyone forget about the F-18 cancellations (I had to grin a bit about the Air Force showing up the Navy.). The CAF SoCal Wing did some nice work flying the F6F, F8F and the Zero. The C-17 demo was incredible, with the aircraft performing maneuvers that would almost make it capable of pylon racing! There were also some great formations by the T-6s and the CJ-6 groups.


----------



## Erich (Mar 29, 2009)

superlative pics Eric, thanks again, the weather looked gorgeous your way.

E ~


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 29, 2009)

Very Cool!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Erich. It was a little on the warm side for March, but the breeze in the afternoon made it nice. We had some wind earlier in the week that pushed out the smog and made it clear.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks like another great show at Riverside.


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 29, 2009)

Very good pictures!

The last air show I attended, I ended up enlisting in the Guard! I don't regret that though!

I am sure you were just having way tooooooo much fun!

Bill G.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2009)

Excellent pics Eric!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2009)

Great shots once again Eric, thanks for showing them.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheers gents. One of my friends and fellow photographers did up a video of the F-16 flybys. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypE8RPZHEQQ_


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2009)

great pics as almays Eric, esp like the C-17


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Mar 30, 2009)

Great pics. Thanks for them.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 31, 2009)

Great shots thanks Eric!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 1, 2009)

That last ones a cracker...I can almost hear them growling through the air.8) Have you got any more you'd like to add ?.....blue skies and a Warbird !...you've gotta share !

Speaking of which....your f16 shots....can you turn the volume down on them....they're a bit loud....sorry LOUD !!!!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 1, 2009)

ROFL! That's hilarious, Gary. I am almost done with the edits to post them to my website. I am hoping to get it done tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 2, 2009)

Galleries are now posted, 19 of them, as of about 20 minutes ago. You hit the main index here:
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, March 28, 2009- Riverside Airshow-

Enjoy!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Eric....I seriously think that you should issue a warning to your website viewers, to ensure they have a large hankie / towel to mop up the drool !.

A superb set of shots. Even tho' I wasn't there, I feel like I was !.

Thanks for the update


----------



## evangilder (Apr 2, 2009)

More to come. I have some FUN shoots coming up in May, and anything I can pick up in the meantime.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 3, 2009)

Great stuff man, I can't get over how cool the Globemaster looks 8)


----------

